# Help with ID Please



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Got this today as a "Potted Plant". That was all I could get out of the storekeeper.......Oh, and that it was 2.99. Please help with ID.

Thanks !!

André


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Cryptocoryne_ and most likely _C. wendtii_.

It's a nice and easy one that isn't at all demanding.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I could be wrong, but that looks very much like the emersed growth form of C. wendtii "Tropica" I've kept before.


----------

